
A Short History of War Dolphins - DanielBMarkham
http://www.slate.com/blogs/wild_things/2016/03/28/a_short_history_of_war_dolphins.html
======
nataliam511
Solid argument in regards to why Russian is probably not going to train the
dolphins to kill. I still think it's very cool that military dolphins exist.
Our K-9 units in the sea.

